# 퍽이나



## wonlon

어쩌다 가는 수영이기 때준에 저는 수영에 필요한 물건을 준비하느라고 *퍽이나 *신경을 썼습니다.

(from the same passage of my last 2 questions.)

1. I can't find the meaning of *퍽이나* from dictionary? So where should I look up this adverb?
2. Should 어쩌다 mean occasionally? like 가끔?


----------



## kenjoluma

1. Look up 퍽. And then -(이)나
2. Yes.


----------



## terredepomme

２．似而不同．「好久不去的游泳」就是說，他不會常常去游泳的．


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> 1. Look up 퍽. And then -(이)나
> 2. Yes.



퍽 means "very", とても; すごく; 非常ひじょうに; 大変たいへん; たいそう; はなはだ. But with the 조사 -(이)나 I don't quite understand. I also wonder why 조사 can be attached to an adverb, since I know it is only attached to a noun.


----------

